# Armoured / Armoured Recce MOC?



## Lost_Warrior (6 Apr 2006)

Since I joined the Reserves almost 3 years ago, I have seen my trade represented by 2 different MOC numbers.  Either R011 or R013.  I was told that R013 was the new MOC for PRes Armoured Recce. Can anyone confirm this?  On my pay stubs, it still says R011.


----------



## dangerboy (6 Apr 2006)

R031 is the MOC for reserve Infantry.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (6 Apr 2006)

EDIT: R013 I mean...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (6 Apr 2006)

My stub says R013...


----------



## dapaterson (7 Apr 2006)

All Res Armd soldiers underwent a compulsory occupational transfer to armd recce as we removed the Cougars from service.  If your records have not been updated you should inform your chain-of-command - it suggests either an oversight or, possibly, that you have not yet completed the recce conversion training.


**Edit because I should know better than to try to spell without enough coffee in my system.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Apr 2006)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> I have seen my trade represented by 2 different MOC numbers.  Either R011 or *R013*.



If it's not too arrogant to link to ones own post, Lost_Warrior provides yet another example of "other arms' jealousy"...cleverly disguised as a typo. Face it, everyone _wishes_ they could be infantry - - but not everyone can.     

Least Appealing Aspects of Infantry  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41790/post-361790.html#msg361790


----------



## Lost_Warrior (7 Apr 2006)

LMAO... Touché


----------



## Spartan (8 Apr 2006)

I'm so lost as to what we are officially now - I've heard R011, R013, 0005....


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (8 May 2006)

I'm currently doing my SQ, and my stub says R013.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 May 2006)

Wait...everything moved to MOS-ID?  Cause I was doing PERs at work today and CFPAS uses the new MOS-ID.  I can look at it tomorrow...the drop-down list has all the new MOS-IDs...well, alot of them anyways (assuming they are correct   :blotto.

Mud


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2006)

From CFPAS:

                           MOS ID   Sub MOS ID
Reg F Armd            00178  -  01
Res Armd Recce      00178  -  02
Res Armd               00178  -  03

Once all Res Armd are converted to recce, and granted the qual, they should become 00178 - 02. The sub 03 will probably hang around for awhile for people that haven't or can't convert.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 May 2006)

Tks RecceGuy you just saved me the wrath of CFPAS again!

(I don't enjoy PER writing so much you see...)


----------



## The Wrong Guy (8 May 2006)

> From CFPAS:
> 
> MOS ID   Sub MOS ID
> Reg F Armd            00178  -  01
> ...



I asked last week, and was told the MOS-ID for Res Recce was 00005-11, but what do I know I'm just FUBIJAR.  "Fu--ed Up, But I'm Just a Reservist" ;D

_
modified to put quote in box_


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 May 2006)

The Wrong Guy said:
			
		

> I asked last week, and was told the MOS-ID for Res Recce was 00005-11, but what do I know I'm just FUBIJAR.  "Fu--ed Up, But I'm Just a Reservist" ;D



 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2006)

The Wrong Guy said:
			
		

> *From CFPAS:*
> 
> MOS ID   Sub MOS ID
> Reg F Armd            00178  -  01
> ...



Please see where I qualified my answer above. *From CFPAS:*. Human Resources Military (HR Mil) are the people with the reason and need to categorize us by code. HR Mil are the keepers, propagators and modifiers of all things CFPAS. The numbers above were taken from CFPAS 2005.0.6, the latest edition of CFPAS. 

I've qualified my information, ask whoever told you your answer to back his info up the same way.


----------



## The Wrong Guy (9 May 2006)

I'll check my what it is listed on my PDR this week, before I head off to Wainwright for almost 4 months.

recceguy I understand that you have access to the CFPAS, I dont, so I just went by what I was told, even when it is wrong.

Thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2006)

You too can have access: 

CFPAS Home


----------



## The Wrong Guy (9 May 2006)

Ok, now I see, Res Armd Recce   =   00178  -  02, vs PRes N/A CRMN - RECCE = 00005-11.
Now my head hurts.  :brickwall:
I need to find some brain bleach now.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 May 2006)

Bad news.. if I go to EMAA on the DIN, and I press "my career"... I get this:

"_*Home Sitemap Feedback Contact Us 


Crewman (MOSID - 00005) - MOC: 011

Welcome  MCpl. BZZLITEYR
Crewman Career Info Career Manager Briefing   File dated: 2005-02-23 

Career Manager Visit Schedule   File dated: 2003-10-27 


Crewman APS Openings
Crewman Positions
Career Manager News Letter
-- There is no news letter available for viewing -- 

Other Crewman Info Occupation Specifications


Career Manager(s) 
(Click to expand)  Managed Ranks 
 Affiliation "*_
Of course, this is edited for security, I took out all the info on career manglers.

What say you to that recceguy?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2006)

Left hand, right hand. If official sources can't get it together, you can't hold me responsible.   

So we know where the CFPAS number is from, where'd the other come from, who's using it and what system did it come from?

I'm no CFPAS SME, I just go by what the program says. The people building the software and running the initiative get paid more money than me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2006)

Just had another look at CFPAS. It's got about ten Armd, Recce and Crewman entries. All with different numbers. Maybe some officer type that's had to vette a Sqn worth of PER's can tell us what's going on.

So at this point, we're all correct ;D.


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2006)

When in doubt, use the 'Scattergun' approach.  You are bound to get something right.  Right?


----------



## Big Foot (9 May 2006)

Looking at my CAP posting message for this summer, Armoured Officer is 00178. Now I'm even more confused... lol


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 May 2006)

I hope this helps...

MOS ID 00005 = Crewman = MOCs 011, 012, and 013

MOC 011 = Regular Force Armour
MOC 012 = Reserve Force "Tank" (all pers being converted to 013)
MOC 013 = Reserve Force "Recce"

MOS ID 00178 = Armour Officer = MOCs 21, 25, and 26

MOC 21 = Regular Force Armour
MOC 25 = Reserve Force "Tank" (all pers being converted to 26)
MOC 26 = Reserve Force "Recce"

The old MOCs reflect the sub-groups of the MOS IDs...  Make sense?

Cheers,

Teddy


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2006)

Thx TR,

But this begs the question, why the availablity of all the other number combos in CFPAS?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 May 2006)

I'd have to open CFPAS to run through them (and don't have time at the moment), but my guess is:

MOS ID 00005-01 = MOC 011
MOS ID 00005-10 = MOC 012
MOS ID 00005-11 = MOC 013

MOS ID 00178-01 = MOC 21
MOS ID 00178-14 = MOC 25
MOS ID 00178-13 = MOC 26

Those the numbers you mean?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2006)

OK, now it's making sense.


----------

